# سبائك النحاس ........لقسم هندسه الانتاج



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_النحاس_



صناعة السبائك : يخـلط النحاس مع عدد كبير من المعـادن الأخـرى لإنتـــاج أكثر من (1000 سبيكة) مختلفة لكل منها صفات صناعيـة تختلف بإختـلاف المعـادن التى تم خلطها بالنحـاس وكـذلك تتغير ألــوان السبائك بإختلاف ألــوان المعـادن المخلوطة ومن أهم هذة السبائك مايلـى :

*1- سبيكة البرونز : **وهى من أهـم السبائك حيث يضاف للنحاس نسبة من الـزنك تتراوح مـا بين (5-40%) ويتميز البرونز بالشدة والصلابة والمقاومة العالية للاحتكاك والإحتفاظ بجودته لمدة طويلة وكان الكنغانيون أول من خلط النحاس لإنتــاج البرونز الذى إستخـدمـوه فى صناعـة الأسلحة مثل السيـوف والـرمـاح ذات الرؤوس الحـادة، وعندمـا يضاف إلى السبيكة نسبة من الرصاص تتراوح مابين (3-5%) تـزيــد جودة البرونز وتزيد أغراض إستعمالـه . *

*2- سبيكة النحاس والنيكل والزنك : **وتتكون من النحاس بنسبة (55-65%) والزنك بنسبة (17-27%) والنكيل بنسبة (10%) للحصول على سبيكة تستخدم كأساس لتغطية أنية الطعام مثل الطباق والملاعق والسكاكين بطبقة فضية اللون وفى طلاء المجوهرات . *

*3- سبيكة البرونز والفسفور والقصدير : **وتتكون بأضافة الفسفور بنسبة (35%) والقصدير بنسبة (10%) للحصول على سبيكة تتميز بدرجة عالية من المرونة وسهولة التكيف والثبات والبقاء مما يجعلها ملائمة لصناعة الزنبرك الذى له القدرة على إستعادة حجمه بعد الضغط وصناعة الأغشية أو الصفائح الرقيقة المسامية التى بين السوائل كما فى البطاريات أو الموجودة فى قرص سماعة التليفون .*

*4- سبيكة البرونز والسليكون : **المجوهرات حيث يضاف إلى سبيكة البرونز بنسبة (1-3%) من عنصر السليكون بالإضافة إلى معادن أخرى مثل الرصاص والقصدير والزنك والمنجنيز والحديد والنكيل . وتتميز هذة السبيكة بقوة مثل الفولاذ ومقاومة شديدة للاحتكاك ويستخدم فى إنتــاج المعدات اللازمة للمنشآت الكيميائية التى تتعرض إلى محاليل تساعد على سرعة تــآكــل المعادن .*

*5- سبيكة البرونز والنحاس والألمنيوم :** وتحتوى على فلز الألمنيوم بنسبة تتراوح (5-12%) مع نسبة من الزنك والسليكون وتتميز هذة السبيكة بالمقاومة الشديدة للتفاعلات وتستخدم فى المصافى ومعامل تكريــر الملــح . *


:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## semsemsamy46 (3 يناير 2010)

اصدقائى سبائك النحاس كثيره جدا جدا فمثلا هل تعرفون ما هى سبيكة lbc انتظر مشاركتكم


----------



## المهندس المهني (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى 1982 (17 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد ان النحاس الاحمر هو الخام الاصلى فاذا اضيف اليه الزنك اصبح نحاس اصفر واذا اضيف الى الخام (النحاس الاحمر) القصدير اصبح نحاس برونزى . وشكرا


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## fdlllll (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ارجو من الاخوهالاعزاء المتخصصين فى هندسه الانتاج توضيح اكثر لتركيبه سبيكه النحاس التى تستحدم في صناعه الزنبرك مع توضيح نسب المعادن المضافه مع الارشاد الى اماكن شراء المعادن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليندا اوركان (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## نرنر (11 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## vdm2010 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

سبيكة النحاس والزنك هي البراص اما مع القصدير فهي دي البرونز


----------



## العمواسي07 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ty man


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------

